# Is there a better blade edge for bacdragging ?



## Grateful (Jan 23, 2009)

I recently took over a plow route with alot of garages. I am new to plowing and was wondering if there was a different edge for backdragging?


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

most manufacturers dont make one, so you can get one custom made for your plow from a welder. Also, a new cutting edge helps if yours is really worn out. The other option is to buy a Fisher X Blade for a ton of money, I hear they're great at dragging


----------



## PPP (Jan 5, 2005)

Welcome to the site. You should post what type of plow your using as to make suggestions a little easier.


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

there is a back blade cutting edge out there what kind of plow do you have.... snoway has down pressure and they are great for back dragging , no back blade needed


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i know boss and western makes one,im not to sure what they will run you though!


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

nbenallo33;727496 said:


> there is a back blade cutting edge out there what kind of plow do you have.... snoway has down pressure and they are great for back dragging , no back blade needed


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

We got the backdrag blade option with the new westerns we bought this year and they work much better than just a reg cutting egde. I'd imagine anything with down pressure would work the best.


----------



## Grateful (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks to all who replied I have an older fisher minute mount 7.5 foot blade


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

I have a Western backdrag edge on a plow, and agree they do work well. You still can't backdrag 100' of deep snow and clean it down to pavement or anything, but they DO cut the time and amount of strokes WAY down to get that cool sound of steel scraping the cement. I'll tell you, though...Next time I wouldn't mind trying a piece of healthy angle iron for the same purpose. It would be relatively easy to line up and mark holes for drilling. The advantage of the angle iron would be that the angle of attack would be sharper and would scrape cleaner, I believe. I also believe this would hold the plow down to the surface in reverse.


----------



## russ130 (Oct 29, 2002)

There is this new blade design.

http://www.hiniker.com/snow_products/hp_cplow.html


----------



## ogdenflooring (Jan 5, 2009)

russ130;730011 said:


> There is this new blade design.
> 
> http://www.hiniker.com/snow_products/hp_cplow.html


What is the $$ on one of these? I think a snow way w/ DP would be alot cheaper and lighter JMO


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

A snoway 26 with down pressure will cost approx $5k


----------



## smdude (Jan 24, 2009)

The Hiniker C plow cost me $5,400.00, getting it installed this weekend. My driveway needs this plow. Been looking for a while, its the best I've found.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Get yourself a 5/8" thick by 8" high cutting edge for that plow and it will REALLY help with the backdragging...i did that on mine and it made a world of a difference....it helped scraping while pushing forward too!


----------



## smdude (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks MCW !


----------



## jblatti13 (Jan 24, 2009)

i just bought a backdrag edge for my western 7.6 pro... 89 bucks with the bolts.... had to cut the old bolts off though cuz they were painted over and such... took me about an hour to put everything together... its coming down a little right now so maybe ill let you guys know how it works in the am!


----------



## Grateful (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks jblatti13 let me know!!!


----------



## jblatti13 (Jan 24, 2009)

we got just enough where i could get out and try this badboy... i dont think ill ever plow again without a backdrag blade.... i damn near pulled piles all the way down the drive without leavin a trace... it was pretty light snow today so i guess it wasnt a very true test... however... i think they are well worth the 90 bucks... i did have to get a new front edge too cuz the old one was just too worn out... better off though now theyll both wear down at the same time... go get urself one well worth it.... dont know where ur located but 2 places near me stock em.. what plow u have?


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Grateful this is what you ar elooking for. Its about 1.5 hour dive for you but they will install it 
http://boston.craigslist.org/nwb/pts/1007222859.html


----------



## hedhunter9 (Nov 15, 2008)

I made this one on our old Western Unimount

It works great !


----------



## meyere60 (Feb 5, 2009)

meyer makes a new one and it is universal and it looks awesome in design compared to the others i think


----------

